# Last Weekends Fatties - Chili Cheese Dog's and Pizza



## smoke-inator

Two fabulous flavors so I couldn't resist doing two fatties! Chili Cheese Dog's and Pizza

The family was out of town for the weekend so why should I eat out when it tastes soooo much better at home?

Both got their start from 1# 85-15 ground beef then I added 1/2# JD sausage (I'd rather have less beef fat and more pork fat)

With the Dog's, I mixed in 1 packet of low salt chili mix.

With the Pizza, I mixed in 1 tbs of Italian seasoning.

Placed each into a 1 gal zip lock bag and flattened out.













IMG_0107.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Cut away the bags and laid them out on wax paper.

On the left - Cheddar cheese, 3 dog's cut in half, chopped onions and lots of yellow mustard.

On the right - Pizza sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms and onions.













IMG_0108.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






All rolled up and chubbed up!













IMG_0109.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Everything is better with bacon so, its time for a little weave and roll (the bacon was on sale now I see why...my weave wasn't tight)













IMG_0110.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Re rolled and chubbed up!













IMG_0111.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Placed on the BGE at 250 degrees with some hickory chunks.













IMG_0112.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Just a bit of leakage but, no major blow out when the IT reached 160 degrees.













IMG_0113.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Pulled off at 160 degrees and let them sit covered and cool down a bit.













IMG_0114.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Dinner is served, glad its all mine!













IMG_0115.JPG



__ smoke-inator
__ Jul 22, 2013






Family came home Sunday night and devoured it...Glad I got what I needed before they got home.

Now I can't wait for the next creation!

Enjoy,

Ron


----------



## smoking b

Great looking fatties!


----------



## bobank03

Love the Chili Cheese Dog Fatty!


----------



## frostop

Wow!! Chili cheese dog fatty!! Makin' my mouth water. Gonna have to give that a shot!!


----------



## webowabo

Get the hell out of here... Chili cheese dog fattie????? Now thats the bomb... for some reason Frito Pie fattie just flashed through my mind... !!!! They look great!

Mike


----------



## daveomak

Ron, evening .... Those fatties look really good....  Amazing what a little "out of the box" will get ya........   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....

Dave


----------



## pc farmer

WOW they look great.


----------



## fwismoker

Looks delicious!!!


----------



## daveomak

...... Folks...... evening...... The innuendos are getting away from what the forum is about.......   Sooooo.... I deleted the "off color" remarks....

 Dave


----------



## pc farmer

DaveOmak said:


> ...... Folks...... evening...... The innuendos are getting away from what the forum is about.......   Sooooo.... I deleted the "off color" remarks....
> 
> Dave


????????????????????


----------



## webowabo

I with c farmer?


----------



## kandl

Guess I missed the show.. LOL  Anyway both of those Fatties look amazing!  I tried a pizza one a while back but didn't have much luck.  I will totally try it again and we HAVE to try the chili cheese dog fatty for sure.  Nice Job!


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks fantastic and what a great idea for one!!!


----------



## kathrynn

Looks tasty to me.  Gotta try some soon!

Kat


----------



## unclejoeyv

Looks awesome! I did up a couple pizza fatties a few weeks ago. I added some fresh basil for a bit of sweetness and some cheddar because I didn't have enough mozz. I felt like I was eating a pizza flavored Combos made out of meat. It was a huge hit! 2 of them devoured in about 5 minutes.


----------



## dr k

Wow!  Looks great!  I know what you mean when the family is gone and I stay home from the bars I might as well smoke, BBQ and grill.  My lady was outta town for the week so I made sure I had a thawed pork chub and bacon.  It was a refrigerator cleaning fatty of grilled onions five Jalapenos and shredded Italian cheese.  I snacked on that all week.  I'm going to try cheese sticks so I can roll it tighter next time.

-Kurt


----------



## ronrude

I love the idea of the Chili Cheese Dog Fattie!!.


----------



## smoke-inator

Thanks to everyone for looking...Have a great weekend!

Ron


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Great ideas - now I have even more on my list to try - thanks for sharing


----------



## jaybone

Way to go!
Your fatties look great!
Love the pizza fatties.
When I'm really lazy I buy the prepackaged pizza fillings at my local grocery store.
They have a variety of them available in the deli section.
Just tear off the plastic film and poor onto the rolled out sausage, roll up, install bacon weave, roll in Jeff's Rub, rest overnight, then onto the smoker.
Mmm mmm mmm!


----------



## fredd601

Great looking fatties.  Will be trying some real soon.


----------



## tyler102586

Good looking fatties next time you do a pizza fattie try wrapping it n croissant rolls and baking it then brush on a little bit of garlic butter


----------



## fredd601

This sounds very interesting.  I am trying to picture how you do this.  If you can explain I would appreciate it.

Happy smoking


----------



## tyler102586

After you smoke it take a roll of Pillsbury crescent rolls in roll them onto a flat surface then roll dough around it and bake it in the oven till golden brown


----------



## bgray

Wow, looks great!

Was your Cheese Dog fattie with just beef?  You said you did about 2 to 1 burger vs sausage, but your photos look like the Cheese Dog fattie has more beef in it.  Just curious.


----------



## fredd601

Thanks I'll try it next time around.


----------



## smoke-inator

bgray said:


> Wow, looks great!
> 
> Was your Cheese Dog fattie with just beef?  You said you did about 2 to 1 burger vs sausage, but your photos look like the Cheese Dog fattie has more beef in it.  Just curious.



Each of the fatties were 1lb of hamburger and 1/2lb of sausage

The sausage was necessary to make it hold together durning the cook.
The packet of chili mix seasoned the meat very well I didn't notice the sausage overpowering the beef.

On the pizza one, ill probably use a spicy Italian sausage in place of the regular jd.
I like the idea of wrapping it in dough to finish it off...looks like I have my menu for this weekend!


----------



## smokerpaul

great looking fatties i think i will try something like them next time


----------



## sqwib

Now that is something I would love to try.


----------



## disco

Brilliant idea with the chili dog fatty. I bow to the master.








Disco


----------

